

HOWTO: Convert (now obsolete) HD-DVDs to Blu-Ray - naish
http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Convert_Your_HD_DVDs_to_Blu-Ray

======
kajecounterhack
Buying a blu-ray burner and all that jazz might not be worth it...might as
well repurchase the HD-DVDs you bought, in Blu-ray.

~~~
almost
Or download pirate versions. Can anyone see any moral problem what so ever
with that?

------
sabat
They don't mention how hard it is to find an HD DVD drive for a PC.

Also, why do disks at all? Why not rip and put them on a Mivx? Or can Apple TV
play ripped movies in HD? (Mivx can!)

